# Please help id



## fatihcar (Apr 6, 2004)

Dear friends,

Please help me with the id of this fish.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

looks cool


----------



## zombie999 (Mar 17, 2005)

looks like a rhom with the fins chewed up?


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Did you just get him becuase his fins seem alittle roughed up.

Edit: Bad guess


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Looks like a Pristobrycon Striolatus to me..... Frank will know for sure.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> GoJamieGo Posted Today, 02:38 PM
> Looks like a Pristobrycon Striolatus to me..... Frank will know for sure.


If it meets the photo and description then that is what it is.


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

nice teeth..looks like lips cut off


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767 (Apr 11, 2005)

hastatus said:


> > GoJamieGo Posted Today, 02:38 PM
> > Looks like a Pristobrycon Striolatus to me..... Frank will know for sure.
> 
> 
> ...


definately a match


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Looks like mine


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

it could be a really cool redbelly


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

necroxeon said:


> nice teeth..looks like lips cut off
> [snapback]988710[/snapback]​


hmmm... well its fins are ripped up a bit, and it looks to ME like he got his lip bit off. it'll probably regenerate anyhow.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> king red belly Posted Today, 07:53 PM
> it could be a really cool redbelly


You're avitar is a red belly, the photo in question is a Pristobrycon.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

now that is a nice fish


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I agree with P. striolatus.

Nice catch, Fatih








You don't see these guys very often, especially in Europe


----------



## fatihcar (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks guys, for al the information.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

ID Complete.


----------

